# Microsoft Flight Simulator X Install Help



## pilot717 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello. I am currently reinstalling Microsoft Flight Simulator X. I have a Dell VISTA computer. Everytime I keep trying to reinstall it, when im about 40% through a box pops up saying *Error 1305.Error reading from file C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Microsoft Flight Simulator X\Scenery\0601\scenery\dem0601.bgl. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it.* Can someone please help me?


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

pilot717 said:


> Hello. I am currently reinstalling Microsoft Flight Simulator X. I have a Dell VISTA computer. Everytime I keep trying to reinstall it, when im about 40% through a box pops up saying *Error 1305.Error reading from file C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Microsoft Flight Simulator X\Scenery\0601\scenery\dem0601.bgl. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it.* Can someone please help me?


Hi pilot
Give this a try
www.kbalertz.com/kb_928080.asp Sorry The link is not working you will have to google FSX Re-installation help.
Good luck
Rex:up:


----------



## pilot717 (Mar 8, 2007)

I actually find out what the problem was. I washedoff me CD, popped it into my comp, and it worked. LOL. I really appreciate it though for giving me that link.:up:


----------

